# A Solid Performer



## kdc68

*Tedstor* - 4 stars for the Grizzly and 5 stars for an awesome deal of a $100.


----------



## kajunkraft

I bought the PC for about $300. It is not a "precision machine", but does a pretty good job for my basic woodshop requirements. I don't think the table can "swing 360 degrees" nor "tilt 90"? It has multiple speeds that are pretty easy to shift; I keep it at the lowest for the most part. The depth stop is a little flimsy, but OK. If I had found the Grizzly for $100 I would have jumped on it too!


----------



## NiteWalker

You did good. I had the G7943 (same head but shorter column for benchtop use) and it was a workhorse.


----------



## RosieX

Wow! $100 is awesome value. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the Grizzly. I hadn't previously considered it, even after reading a load of drill press reviews, I hadn't even heard of it.

Thanks for taking the time to post your review - it's helpful to newbies like me!


----------

